# Growing out the Gryff



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

So I finally really decided to try growing Gryff out. This is the longest he's ever been. I got a grooming table and it is really helping. My new CC comb and brush should be here next week.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Gryff looks great! Good luck


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww...Gryff is precious!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He looks wonderful!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ivy..can you post a previous photo in his full coat?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm trying to let Salsa's coat grow out too, but everyday I change my mind. Today she had a bath and I got all the matts out so I think I can do it, but yesterday was a tough day for removal of some stubborn matts and I was ready to get her cut again. 

Gryff should be done with blowing coat so maybe it will be easy. He still looks very cute in a puppy cut though.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's lookin' good!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Ivy..can you post a previous photo in his full coat?


 I don't think he ever was.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivy, he looks so fluffy. I love it. Can't wait to seehow his coat turns out.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ivy, Gryff looks great... I will watch with interest, as I have always caved.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

how does Gryff feel about all this?


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> So I finally really decided to try growing Gryff out. This is the longest he's ever been. *I got a grooming table *and it is really helping. My new CC comb and brush should be here next week.


Gryff looks great, as always...so white and fluffy!!! Is that the small, round grooming table you posted about in another thread? I was thinking about getting that, also. How are you liking it? More importantly, how is Gryff liking it???


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff has never been in a full coat. Yes to the grooming table. It is a bit small, but it is working out quite well. He stays put and he is much more manageable. I can't wait to get the new brush and comb. I'll post regularly. As for blowing coat, I think he is in his second bc right now. I have been brushing him every day and each day more hair is coming out on the brush. Better in the brush than a gigantic mat!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Gryff looks great with his longer hair!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I like it*

The funny part is before it gets long and hangs down, it tends to really fluff out if he is like Riki as we have talked about before.

Everyone thinks Riki is fat! And he isn't! If I show them how he looks when I pull down the coat, they see he is a thin dog. He is just a giant fluff ball, and I think it is lovely.

I am sure Gryff will be regal with all that coat as he is so white. Maybe he will feel kingly and WANT to be groomed! LOL


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Gryff is really cute just the way he is...but it will be fun to see how his coat grows out. I think the real secert of keeping long hair on havs is to brush/comb it every day, even if it is just for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff has a darker stripe running down the center of his back. I'm curious if he is going to look darker when he grows out.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Gryff is so white and pretty and his puppy coat looks great, but I would like to see him in a long coat. We love the feel of Cicero's coat and I hope I can keep it long. I think as long as you brush some each day it doesn't get so bad. He is blowing coat right now so it is a little harder to stay on top of that. Even if I can't do a full brush out, I at least brush his tummy, armpits, and ears since they are first to tangle on him. Good luck and please post pictures so we can watch him grow out.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Gryff looks so cute. I bet he will cute as a button in a long coat too.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the long coat, however I do not have what it takes to keep it so I keep Seamus in a puppy or "teddy bear" cut. I hate when they cut it too short though. Gryff looks GREAT can't wait to see more pics as it gets longer - Good luck Ivy!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

He's looking good! Grow, Gryff, Grow!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*CC Brush*

You will love the CC brush especially with the thicker, longer coat.

I just groomed Riki who usually takes a really long time. That brush makes him look like a show dog. I have never been able to get him looking so good. I think of all the money I spent on cheaper brushes...if only I had purchased this one sooner! It doesn't seem to pull hair at all, and it goes through the thick thick cotton candy area with ease!

You will be so happy...and so will Gryff! Wait till you get it. And it works pretty well in thick human hair as well. I have to keep it away from my daughter!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gryff looks great! His coat texture reminds me of our first Hav's (Panda's) coat. I let Maddie grow out each fall/winter. Its so thick and grows so fast! But when the hot weather comes, I give in and have her cut in a longish puppy cut. Gryff is an adorable boy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> You will love the CC brush especially with the thicker, longer coat.
> 
> I just groomed Riki who usually takes a really long time. That brush makes him look like a show dog. I have never been able to get him looking so good. I think of all the money I spent on cheaper brushes...if only I had purchased this one sooner! It doesn't seem to pull hair at all, and it goes through the thick thick cotton candy area with ease!
> 
> You will be so happy...and so will Gryff! Wait till you get it. And it works pretty well in thick human hair as well. I have to keep it away from my daughter!


Which ones are you getting?


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Lookin' good Gyrff!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ivy - you have inspired me, and I have set up my grooming table. Henry will be put up there every night for his brushing!


----------

